# Oil Filter Adapter Housing



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wanting to know if anyone makes adapter to bolt the the 2.5 engine block so I can relocate the oil filter with a spin on one and remove the junkie pastic housing from the factory because it leaks. Here is a link below for the VR6. 

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...l-filter-housing-adapter-vr6-24v-p-18442.html 


This oil filter housing adapter allows the use of an external oil cooler, and remotely mounted oil filter. Large threaded holes are 7/8" x 14 which is -10 AN thread pitch, any o-ring seal -10 bung will thread right in. 

Also features Q2 - 1/8" npt threaded holes for turbo oil feed, oil temp, oil pressure, etc. 

CNC machined from 6061 billet aluminum, includes o-rings to seal on block.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jus10vw said:


> I was wanting to know if anyone makes adapter to bolt the the 2.5 engine block so I can relocate the oil filter with a spin on one and remove the junkie pastic housing from the factory because it leaks. Here is a link below for the VR6.
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...l-filter-housing-adapter-vr6-24v-p-18442.html
> 
> ...


 Send over an email to sales[at]inaengineering.com 

Ive made a few of them but it isnt going to be $75


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

moar info on it??


----------



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

I will connect INA Engineering today.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

second that motion, sick of the crap oil filter housing. dont leave us hanging, bump for updates when you hear!!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

interested as well


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

dmgraz said:


> second that motion, sick of the crap oil filter housing. dont leave us hanging, bump for updates when you hear!!!


 I will post this for everyone to read. 

I designed that oil filter housing adapter in the OP. It was for a 24V VR6 which by nature is a very simple design hence the price. The 2.5 Rabbit motor has a much larger base plate for the oil filter housing and has a more complex oil cooling system than the VR6. 

Unfortunately the 2.5 motor follows no oil filter housing that we are accustomed to. I have adapted 1.8T oil filter housing to work on 2.0 FSI motors and even 2.0 TDI motors with no issues, however, he problem is not the adapter plate. It is pricing the components to make this as complete as possible. 

When you delete the plastic oil filter housing you delete the stock oil cooling system. This means you will need the following: 


Machined plate with check valves and 10-AN taps for fittings 

Oil filter housing relocation kit - we used a kit from Moroso (Moroso dealer) 

inline oil cooler kit from Mocal with a 16 row oil cooler 

 

The kits I did were sold for over 800 USD. That is the harsh reality. I could try and make a kit that somewhat integrates the OEM oil cooler set up but it will be a complete PITA. 

We have also thought about casting this piece but again, that requires #s....at least 50 or so.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

what about something that screws into the stock housing and just replaces the filter and cup?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I just need the adapter plate


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

shawng said:


> what about something that screws into the stock housing and just replaces the filter and cup?


Thought about it but then you are still stuck with a housing that leaks.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I have had my Rabbit since 2007 and have done all the oil changes myself. Only once did I have a leak and I suspect it was from over tightening the canister and deforming the seal.


----------



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

Please someone help us out. I have a 06 beetle and 06 jetta 2.5 and both are leaking. I so sick of this. Oil is way to expensive to waste.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I want to run a front mount oil cooler anyways... I could really use this adapter plate. If you make it, I will pay.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

where are they leaking the oil?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

...hmm... 65k worth of oil changes and no leaks.....


self oil changes and a torque wrench everytime.. NO leaks...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the oil filter housing isnt crap, its actually damn easy to get to and should have no leaking issues whatsoever unless you overtighten or undertighten. overtightening will easily crack the housing, i experienced this first-hand when i bought my 06 GLI. i just spec to torque every time now and i've never had a single issue on either of my MKV's...and both are at about 60K miles.

put your money elsewhere into upgrades instead of reconfiguring the housing. sounds like human error to me that can be avoided in the future. a new housing is about $100, certainly way cheaper and easier to replace than a reconfiguration.

:screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

LampyB said:


> the oil filter housing isnt crap, its actually damn easy to get to and should have no leaking issues whatsoever unless you overtighten or undertighten. overtightening will easily crack the housing, i experienced this first-hand when i bought my 06 GLI. i just spec to torque every time now and i've never had a single issue on either of my MKV's...and both are at about 60K miles.
> 
> put your money elsewhere into upgrades instead of reconfiguring the housing. sounds like human error to me that can be avoided in the future. a new housing is about $100, certainly way cheaper and easier to replace than a reconfiguration.
> 
> :screwy:


true dat :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

LampyB said:


> the oil filter housing isnt crap, its actually damn easy to get to and should have no leaking issues whatsoever unless you overtighten or undertighten. overtightening will easily crack the housing, i experienced this first-hand when i bought my 06 GLI. i just spec to torque every time now and i've never had a single issue on either of my MKV's...and both are at about 60K miles.
> 
> put your money elsewhere into upgrades instead of reconfiguring the housing. sounds like human error to me that can be avoided in the future. a new housing is about $100, certainly way cheaper and easier to replace than a reconfiguration.
> 
> :screwy:


Or there are some of us who want a larger oil cooler, and something like this would be necessary. It'd be too easy to have a reconfigured housing with AN fittings and a screw on filter. 

I'm all for *MORE* product development for the 2.5L, weather it's this or a turbo kit or whatever.


----------

